# Поздавляем Сашку с окончанием практики!



## Sfera (27 Дек 2010)

Ура! Я первая)).
Поздравляю, Саш=)!!!. Видела твою работу на сайтах, Ты молодец!!!
По хорошему завидую=) не пойми превратно... твоей уверенности, уже можно сказать и опытности, хоть небольшой, но все-же.. В сети добавился человечек, способный полноценно разобраться в деяниях вирусов и изгнать зловредов. Вирусописцы скоро будут тебя бояться)))).. Шучу).Так держать! а мне есть на кого равняться!
Удачи, Сашка!


----------



## Сашка (27 Дек 2010)

Спасибо, Маша, тебя кстати тоже с окночанием (переводом в практиканты)


----------



## edde (27 Дек 2010)

Поздравляю!! И заодно с наступающими праздниками


----------



## zirreX (27 Дек 2010)

Поздравляю с окончанием практики! :drinks:
С наступающим!


----------



## goredey (27 Дек 2010)

Поздравляю, студент!! Удачи! Ты сделал, что хотел. И береги здоровье. Ты нам нуже целым)))


----------



## Arbitr (27 Дек 2010)

прими и мои поздравления...несмотря на меня, ты все выдержал, не сдался и не ушел))) удачи и будь внимательней


----------



## Сашка (27 Дек 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> несмотря на меня


Что значит не смотря на тебя? Как раз смотря на тебя (и "обезьянничая")

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 29 секунд_


goredey написал(а):


> И береги здоровье. Ты нам нуже целым)))


))) Глаза уже открылись полностью, правда ещё "подсвечиваются"


----------



## icotonev (27 Дек 2010)

Поздравления...!Я желаю Вам больших успехов..!И помните, что все преходяще ... нет незаменимых людей ..!Удачи...!


----------



## Tiare (27 Дек 2010)

Саша, поздравляю!!! Удачи тебе и терпения :victory:


----------



## Alex1983 (27 Дек 2010)

Александр поздравляю, желаю всего наилучшего!!!


----------



## Sfera (30 Янв 2011)

Поднимаю тему снова, потому что наконец это свершилось)).
Саш, вот теперь ты ТОЧНО закончил обучение - потому что до практики все было школярством. Практика - это и есть настоящее обучение, проверка на твердость духа, уверенность в себе, желание помочь совсем незнакомым людям. 
Впереди много интересного и непознанного, но человеку с интеллектом подвластно все: вирус хитер, но ты хитрее!
Скоро будем поздравлять тебя с вступлением в ассоциацию (прям, даже не сомневаюсь в этом)).
Поздравляю, Саш!
Учителя, Вы можете гордиться учеником - он справился!


----------



## Сашка (30 Янв 2011)

Спасибо ещё раз, Маш, вы ж меня месяц назад с окончанием поздравили уже)))))))))))))

больше мне не дадут отсиживаться))))


----------



## Sfera (30 Янв 2011)

Сашка написал(а):


> поздравили уже


это было рановато)) ну а щас можно со спокойной душой уже поздравить..)
что-то я не замечала,что ты отсиживаешься в кустах...везде и всюду в первых рядах - так держать


----------



## Сашка (30 Янв 2011)

Sfera написал(а):


> это было рановато))


продлевали по моей просьбе.
ой не торопи события, а то опять в кусты спрячусь)))))))


----------



## Drongo (30 Янв 2011)

Сань, от всего сердца и от души поздравляю, положа руку на сердце, скажу, что проверяя твои задания, практику и сам у тебя учился. Ты очень позитивный человек и оставайся с нами. :biggrin: :good2: А это тебе от меня, совершенствуйся, учись и расти в своих знаниях. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAV-ssv4G0g


----------



## Sfera (30 Янв 2011)

Cаш, какого ты цвета симпатишного)). Ты у нас первый такой?


----------



## Mila (31 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю! Успехов!:victory:


Sfera написал(а):


> Ты у нас первый такой?


До вступления в ассоциацию-консультанты имеют такой "окрас"


----------



## S.R (31 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983 (31 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Tiare (31 Янв 2011)

Саша, еще раз поздравляю! Так держать:victory:


----------



## zirreX (31 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## goredey (31 Янв 2011)

Поздравляю))!!


----------



## sanada (8 Фев 2011)

Ну я как всегда самый последний и совсем не вовремя, но! Поздравляю от всей души! Удачи, терпения и верного глаза! Когда-нибудь и я тоже...


----------

